
Epic Win Hosting  - Windows on AWS made easy - hendler
http://epicwinhosting.com/
======
tansey
So, compared to a service like AppHarbor [1], what advantages does this offer?
AppHarbor is free for a micro instance, comes with tons of add-ons, and has
excellent git integration.

[1] <http://appharbor.com>

------
ddelphin
What makes this any different from me just spinning up my own aws windows
server. They must have to mark up prices to make a profit so why not just do
it myself? Its an honest question, not a critism.

~~~
neoveller
Also puzzled about this too, since the pricing scheme differs from a per/usage
AWS fee. Maybe they're going the way of traditional shared hosting companies
by banking on a very small percentage of their users actually ever achieving
high traffic?

~~~
neoveller
Following up here... "starting at 19 /mo" ... and then the lowest cost plan is
$29/mo. Just sayin'.

~~~
thaumaturgy
They're pulling the same skeezy trick that one of my local web/email hosting
competitors pulls -- and for which I teased them publicly in our latest
advertising.

You only get the advertised rate if you pay the full year in advance. This
allows them to advertise a "monthly" rate that is actually "$holycow/12" while
also advertising "no commitments!"

edit: and, at 613M of RAM ... I'm not sure exactly what someone would plan to
do with such an instance of Windows, but it won't be much.

------
vailripper
I spun up my own SQL Express / Server 2008 instance using the Amazon provided
AMI and had my site deployed in about 10 minutes. What exactly is this service
doing to make that easier?

------
qixxiq
I've always had the vision that the Windows hosting community were the more
serious type of developer. Since they need to invest upfront in additional
costs theirs likely funding involved and the 'hacker' attitude fits in less.

I'm not sure a company with a name 'Epic Win Hosting' serves the intended
community at all, and especially without enterprise-grade services -- who are
the intended customers?

------
cyanbane
What value is this for anyone who wants to dive into AWS for more than a few
hours? Honest Question.

